# Mapa 3d/altimétrico/detalhado



## Lightning (13 Nov 2009 às 18:53)

Boas.

Estou à procura de um mapa da freguesia onde eu resido, Corroios, mas um mapa altimétrico que me indique as várias altitudes dos vários pontos desta localidade...

Já procurei em todo o lado e até agora não encontrei nada... Preciso mesmo desse mapa. Não interessa se não tem os nomes das ruas ou a vista de satélite ou o resto... A única coisa que o mapa precisa mesmo de ter é as alturas descritas, nem que seja a 2D, 3D, por aí fora. 

P.S.: É claro que se fosse a 3D ajudava  mas se não for também serve, desde que tenha o que referi acima. 

Alguém me consegue ajudar?


----------



## FSR (18 Dez 2009 às 03:08)

Boas. Sou novo por estes lados e não vi aonde me apresentar.
No entanto julgo ajudar na procura dos mapas, se consultar os " Serviços Cartográficos do Exército ". Há uma página deles na net aonde podem ser adquiridos os vários mapas e em várias escalas.


----------

